# Perl Script execution in windows



## Caliraj (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,
I have downloaded Perl for windows from the following site:
*http://activestate.com/store/download.aspx?prdGUID=81fbce82-6bd5-49bc-a915-08d58c2648ca*
I have downloaded the AS package and then unzipped the folder in C:\ProgramFiles. All the contents of the package were now ina folder called ActivePerl. Now, Im not sure if I have to make any changes in some file. In aother words, how do I proceed from here?I have a sample perl script in a directory. How do I execute it now?Could anyone help??
Thanks,
Cali.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

First you need to add the perl bin directory to your PATH setup.

Control Panel, System, Advanced, Environment Variables.
Look for Path in the list and click Edit.
Add path to bin folder to end of list e.g. ;c:\Program files\ActivePerl\bin 
for example.

To run programs, open a command prompt, change to directory where perl scripts are and type 'perl <filename>' e.g. perl example.pl


----------



## achu (Aug 9, 2007)

Dear Friend
In general, to execute a perl script is 
> perl <script file name>.pl

On the window xp, how to setup the window xp to eliminate the perl or just type
the script name such as
> <script filename>.pl

I have put the perl script into the path already.
I also set up a file type for open in the window explorer.
But once I type my script, then the notepad.exe will open my script instead to execute the perl script.

Some of wise person can rely this !!

Thanks

Anhua


----------

